# New Snow Blade !



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Well today I finally got around to installing my new 9' Horst 3000 snow blade. I've had it now for a couple of years, but just couldn't find the time to install it. Well today it's on the tractor. I had been using a 7.5' Fisher blade from a pickup and widened it to 10'. First, I had to install my forklift to lift the blade into place for welding. Next, I had to cut off and clean up the quick mount from the old blade and weld it on to the new. All that's left to do, is paint over welds and hook up the hydraulic lines for the power angle. Later, I'm going to shorten the tractor lift frame and add tilt to the hitch, cause I want to use the fork lift, up front. Ready for the snow! ( JUST NOT YET !!  ) Here are some pictures, enjoy. Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks like old man winter in for surprise the winter..let the beast loose.


----------

